# John Brown of Haddington on the Conversion of the Jews



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 13, 2008)

John Brown of Haddington, _Brown's Dictionary of Bible Characters_, p. 330:



> We suppose the offspring of Judah, together with the remains of the ten tribes, will, by the power of God, and to the great joy and advantage of the Gentiles, be converted to the Christian faith. It seems that they will assist the opposers of antichrist at Armageddon, and greatly rejoice in his ruin. At their settlement in Canaan, their country will be crowded with followers. The Turks, and their allies, will try to disposses them, but will perish in their attempt. Thenceforward, the twelve Hebrew tribes will, in the greatest harmony, peace, piety, and order reside in their country till the end of the millennium. (Dan. 12; Deut. 32:36-43; Hosea 3:5; Isa. 60, 65:17-25, 49:11-26, 11:6-16, ch. 12; Ps. 149; Ezek. 36-48; Zech. 14; Rom. 11; Rev. 19)


----------



## Kevin (Jul 14, 2008)

Andrew, how would you describe JB's views on escatology? 

(Or is it fair to to try to apply modern labels?)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 14, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Andrew, how would you describe JB's views on escatology?
> 
> (Or is it fair to to try to apply modern labels?)



Kevin -- I would identify his views as "historicist postmillennial."


----------



## DeoOpt (Jul 30, 2008)

*John Brown*

I would identify his views as "historicist postmillennial." I agree on this point

Robert Brown of Kent Washington


----------

